#ubuntu-uds-users-1 2014-09-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/12/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<JengaJo> hello?
<JengaJo> are you english?
<JengaJo> can someone help me?
<JengaJo> help?
